# Just going to leave this here..



## Nick (15/9/15)




----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

Nick said:


>





Nick said:


>



well i know of a few twisp kiosk employees that are going to have a very very bad day as im going to go say hello and rip them a new one for selling me kak coils for the edge and talking total bs about vaping maybe edumacate them a little at the same time


----------



## MJ INC (15/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> well i know of a few twisp kiosk employees that are going to have a very very bad day as im going to go say hello and rip them a new one for selling me kak coils for the edge and talking total bs about vaping maybe edumacate them a little at the same time


Need to get someone to film you doing it and start a YouTube channel


----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Need to get someone to film you doing it and start a YouTube channel


had a fun afternoon at the twisp kiosk today did a fair amount of edumacating on customer service will have to say the poor guy at the receiving end did try his best to help me he was more clued up than the two idiots that were there before got what i needed eventually after a call to their head office which could confirm all the calls i made before and to top it all off vaped the little bugger outta his kiosk an left


----------

